# Marriott St. Kitts is now on sale...



## myip (Jun 21, 2006)

The sale started today.


----------



## pointhound (Jun 21, 2006)

Oops!  Mistaken post.


----------



## floyddl (Jun 22, 2006)

The email I received this evening said sales begin on Friday the 23rd.  Are they telling different people different things?


----------



## myip (Jun 22, 2006)

They are selling it now.  For fixed platinum plus week, they are taking ordered and will notify you next Tuesday or Wednesday whether you get the unit.  It is lottery for the fixed week.


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 22, 2006)

Got some info in the mail yesterday that there is some pre-constriction pricing at $14,100 for the two and three BR villas.

Tried to call the info number for more info w/o success.

The website doesn't have any hard numbers yet either:

www.marriott-stkitts-dm.com


----------



## Chemee (Jun 22, 2006)

There is a preview package for St. Kitts, but it's for those who are not existing MVCI owners:

5 days & 4 nights in 2-bedroom villa accomodations for $499 (arrivals 1/1/07-4/30/07) or $299 (arrivals 5/1/07-12/31/07).  

The offer is from MVCI & American Airlines.  You also get 7,500 Advantage miles with package purchase.  Offer expires 7/26/06.

You'd visit after the resort opening so if you planned to purchase the prices won't be as good as now.

ETA - the offer was from a mailing.  The contact # is 800-832-9497.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 22, 2006)

Canceled because it was posted already.


----------



## armlem2 (Jun 22, 2006)

These prices were just given to me.  I was also told the incentive was 150000 points, I was inquring about a 2bd gold.



Season                      Villa Size                                                          Platinum  2Bdrm-2Ba   Ocean Side-EXTERIOR         $35,100.00   120,000
                              Ocean Side- INTERIOR         $33,400.00   120,000
                              Ocean View-EXTERIOR         $28,600.00   110,000
                              Ocean View-INTERIOR          $27,100.00   110,000
                              Garden View-EXTERIOR         $24,100.00    90,000
                              Garden View-INTERIOR         $22,800.00     90,000

Gold
2Bdrm-2Ba     Ocean Side-EXTERIOR     $25,300.00     110,000
                   Ocean Side- INTERIOR     $24,400.00     110,000
                   Ocean View-EXTERIOR      $20,700.00     90,000
                   Ocean View-INTERIOR     $19,600.00     90,000
                   Garden View-EXTERIOR     $17,300.00     75,000
                   Garden View-INTERIOR     $16,400.00     75,000
Silver
2Bdrm-2Ba     Ocean Side-EXTERIOR     $18,700.00     75,000
                   Ocean Side- INTERIOR     $17,900.00     75,000
                   Ocean View-EXTERIOR     $17,000.00     65,000
                   Ocean View-INTERIOR     $16,100.00     65,000
                   Garden View-EXTERIOR     $14,900.00     55,000
                   Garden View-INTERIOR     $14,100.00     55,000
  Effective June 15, 2006.


----------



## Blue Skies (Jun 22, 2006)

Chemee said:
			
		

> There is a preview package for St. Kitts, but it's for those who are not existing MVCI owners:
> 
> 5 days & 4 nights in 2-bedroom villa accomodations for $499 (arrivals 1/1/07-4/30/07) or $299 (arrivals 5/1/07-12/31/07).
> 
> ...



Do you have a link or more info where to find this offer?


----------



## ral (Jun 23, 2006)

Does anyone know what calendar dates make up Platinum, Gold and Silver seasons?


----------



## Chemee (Jun 23, 2006)

Blue Skies said:
			
		

> Do you have a link or more info where to find this offer?




Oops.  I'll edit my original post to add the contact info.  The offer was from a mailing that only listed a telephone # - 800-832-9497.  I haven't had a chance to search the MVCI & AA websites for a link.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 23, 2006)

ral said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what calendar dates make up Platinum, Gold and Silver seasons?


Same as St Thomas - go to www.vacationclub.com and the info is there under Frenchmens Reef


----------



## myip (Jun 23, 2006)

ral said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what calendar dates make up Platinum, Gold and Silver seasons?



Week 51,52,7 - Platinum Plus
Week 1 - 17 - Platinum
Week 18 - 35 - Gold
Week 36-44 Silver
Week 45 - 50 Gold


----------



## gatoredy (Jun 25, 2006)

Any idea on the annual maintenence fee's and if it's deeded???


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jun 25, 2006)

gatoredy said:
			
		

> Any idea on the annual maintenence fee's and if it's deeded???



My Marriott rep says the estimated fees are $900-$1000 per year, depending on the unit.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 25, 2006)

Add another $200-300 for taxes!

Brian


----------



## akbmusic (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry to sound like an idiot here, but what is the difference between interior amd exterior?


----------



## floyddl (Jun 26, 2006)

Different layouts.  The exterior units are on the end, I believe, and have two balconies.


----------



## mazanecb (Jun 26, 2006)

[_Message deleted. Duplicate posts are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## mazanecb (Jun 26, 2006)

[_Edited to delete message. Please do not post this question again - either in the same wording, similar wording or essentially the same question. You have a separate thread with the question. Once is all that is permitted._ Dave M, BBA Administrator]


----------



## mazanecb (Jun 26, 2006)

I just found out (confirmed with Marriott after following up on pwrshift's tip) that the tax isn't included and is projected to be ~$200.  This means, when added to the $960 MF, that it is $1,200/yr to start.

Does Marriott usually keep taxes seperate from their MF?  My sales rep never brought it up when discussing the MF or costs in general and only confirmed the $200 when asked directly...


----------



## Dave M (Jun 26, 2006)

mazanecb said:
			
		

> Does Marriott usually keep taxes seperate from their MF?





> Does Marriott usually keep taxes seperate from their MF?


Yes, normally, the taxes are separately stated on the annual MF billing, thus allowing owners to claim the tax as an itemized deduction on their U.S. income tax returns.

California is a state where the timeshare resort doesn't get directly involved with property taxes. Owners are taxed directly and the tax bills are sent to the owners by the taxing authority.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 26, 2006)

mazanecb said:
			
		

> Does Marriott usually keep taxes seperate from their MF?


Yes, normally, the taxes are separately stated on the annual MF billing, thus allowing owners to claim the tax as an itemized deduction on their U.S. income tax returns.

California is a state where the timeshare resort doesn't get directly involved with property taxes. Owners are taxed directly and the tax bills are sent to the owners by the taxing authority.


----------



## nakyak (Jun 26, 2006)

St Thomas Frenchman's Cove will also have a seperate tax bill which has yet TBD.

It has been estimated to be as high as $300 in addition to the $861 maintenance fee for the two bedrooms


----------



## akbmusic (Jun 26, 2006)

*


			
				floyddl said:
			
		


			Different layouts.  The exterior units are on the end, I believe, and have two balconies.
		
Click to expand...

*
Thank you for the info!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 27, 2006)

St. Kitts is looking like another situation where the maint/tax bill is too high per point to be traded into Marriott for points, even if they allow it every year.  

Apparently a Plat 2 bdrm oceanside gets 120k pts EY, oceanview - 110k pts EY, and gardenview gets 100k pts EY.  Each will be about $1200 (the first year) plus the Marriott fee to trade for points - too costly per point IMO to be a benefit.

When you can get 110K points for $630 or so at Manor Club, paying St. Kitts annual price for points is out of line IMO.  Unfortunately, you can't buy resale -- but with only 88 units that might not be too long to see some start to appear.  

Brian


----------



## Dave M (Jun 27, 2006)

mazanecb said:
			
		

> I just found out (confirmed with Marriott after following up on pwrshift's tip) that the tax isn't included and is projected to be ~$200.


My sales guy says that the info the sales force has been given includes a projected annual tax of $50-$75, not $200.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 27, 2006)

Dave...my sales rep also said it would be about $200.  See quote:

_"The property tax will be about $200 (this maintenance fee is about right with the other high end, beachfront villas that MVCI has)."_

It appears it's all so new that many reps don't know anything exact, but I told my rep that the maint + taxes would make it a 'deal killer' for me, especially with less than 500,000 MR points for that price.

Brian






			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> My sales guy says that the info the sales force has been given includes a projected annual tax of $50-$75, not $200.


----------



## nakyak (Jun 27, 2006)

$50-75 sounds way to low considering taxes on a Horizons Orlando Platinum week are $108.

You are looking at at least $200-300.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 27, 2006)

Note that these are not Orlando property taxes and, thus, it's not practical to compare to U.S. property taxing methodologies.

The methodology used in St. Kitts is based on monthly rental value. The assessor first determines what the "likely" monthly rental value would be for a villa. That amount is multiplied by 12 and a 5% tax rate is applied to calculate the annual tax. Presumably, a one-week timeshare would pay a tax of approximately 1/52 of that amount. 

Based on that calculation, a $75 tax would assume a monthly villa rental rate of $6,500 ($6,500 X 12 X 5% / 52). A $200 tax would assume a monthly villa rate of $17,333 ($17,333 X 12 X 5% / 52)! Thus, I think the $50-75 number should be reasonably close, unless there are some assessment rules I can't find.

And, yes, I recognize that Marriott's nightly asking price for rentals could easily get to $17,000+ for a month. However, there is a big difference between renting a villa on the open market for a month versus renting through Marriott for a shorter period of time.

It's possible that the assessor uses some other methodology for calculating tax on a timeshare. If so, it's not referred to in the St. Kitts property tax General Information.

Still, I'm trying to get some more info on this to figure out what the appropriate number is.


----------



## mazanecb (Jun 29, 2006)

According to my Marriott sales rep these are selling like hotcakes... this is what they had left as of yesterday:



> 2-Bedroom Platinum Gardenview  - $22,800   (as of yesterday we had 8 left)
> 2-Bedroom Platinum Gardenview Plus - $24,100  (as of yesterday we had 8 left)
> 
> 2-Bedroom Gold Gardenview - $16,400 (as of yesterday, we had 3 left)
> 2-Bedroom Gold Gardenview Plus - $17,300 (as of yesterday, we had 5 left)



Is this just a pressure tactic or is this an indicator of strong demand (and thus strong trade power)?

I am thinking of buying one and making sure during the period in which I can recind... just still not fully comfortable with nearly $1,200 in MFs.


----------



## myip (Jun 29, 2006)

mazanecb said:
			
		

> According to my Marriott sales rep these are selling like hotcakes... this is what they had left as of yesterday:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying one and making sure during the period in which I can recind... just still not fully comfortable with nearly $1,200 in MFs.



Here is the quote from my sales rep:

RESORT:                St. Kitts Beach Club
SEASON:                Platinum Plus Week 7
SIZE:                  2 bedroom/ 2bath
POINTS FOR TRADE:      110,000 points Every Other Year
MAINT. FEES:           $966.20
PURCHASE PRICE:        $31,800
DOWN PAYMENT:          $ 6,360 (20% down for cash purchase)
FIRST YEAR OCCUPANCY:  2007
CLOSING COSTS:         $440 (For cash purchase)

The closing costs seem to be low.  I am not sure why.


----------



## floyddl (Jun 29, 2006)

Keep in mind that they are only renovating 8 building which are 3 levels high with, it appear from the pictures, only 5 to 6 units per floor so there are a very limited number of units.  I am not sure that they actually released all for sale in the initial offering.  I am sure there is good demand but there is also very limited supply.  The initial prices were good until 7/31 so I am pretty sure there are more to come at higher prices.


----------



## mazanecb (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, as inventory at this price dropped we got one of the Gold gardenview weeks for $16,400... now we have 5 days to make sure this is the best entry point for us into the world of timeshares.

We're feeling a bit of buyers-remorse b/c we're not 100% certain this will be the best/most cost effective tool to not only go to St. Kitts and other resorts (such as those in Spain) requiring airfare (which we'd do more often now while we don't yet have kids- we're in our mid 20s right now) but we're second guessing whether or not this will have the trading power to get us to family resorts in Hilton Head, etc (driving distance) when we want... thinking we might be better off renting some small cottage given the high MF in St. Kitts.  The degree to which we're vacillating given that we now have a week on hold for us is a bit troubling... any advice?


----------



## floyddl (Jul 1, 2006)

If you aren't sure don't do it.  Take the time to get comfortable with it.  It may cost you a couple of hundred dollars more to wait but it could be worth that for peace of mind.  Good luck!


----------



## potchak (Jul 1, 2006)

mazanecb said:
			
		

> We're feeling a bit of buyers-remorse b/c we're not 100% certain this will be the best/most cost effective tool to not only go to St. Kitts and other resorts (such as those in Spain) requiring airfare (which we'd do more often now while we don't yet have kids- we're in our mid 20s right now) but we're second guessing whether or not this will have the trading power to get us to family resorts in Hilton Head, etc (driving distance) when we want... thinking we might be better off renting some small cottage given the high MF in St. Kitts.  The degree to which we're vacillating given that we now have a week on hold for us is a bit troubling... any advice?



Like the previous poster said, if you are uncomfortable, rescind. Truth is, you should think about the future use of your timeshare when deciding where to buy because it could potentially be a lifetime purchase. If you are thinking family down the road, maybe Manor Club is the spot you should look at. I have heard it has good trade value for Platinum weeks (and lower maintenance fees), and Williamsburg is a great spot to take the kiddies. Busch Gardens and Wet and Wild are a lot of fun. Not to mention the history piece of Jamestown and Williamsburg. I also think the beach isn't too bad of a drive. Another fun fact about Manor club is you get 6 rounds of golf with every week of purchase, I think. Since I see you are in Virginia, this might be a really good option for you. JMO


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just returned from Ocean Club. They are just about completely sold out of phase 1. we are considering buying because the prices must go up, but not sure.......

I will be posting a trip report soon. Aruba was awesome!
Cheers,
Ellen


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 9, 2006)

I will repeat the mantra of purchasing a time share.  Buy where you want to go and can go every year if need be.  We live in Va also and own three Marriott's.  One at Manor Club (Platinum)and Barony Beach and Grand Ocean (Gold). We have traded everywhere.  You are not going to want to spend for all that airfare every year especially with the kids in tow.    Suggest you look at Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach for wonderful beach vacations that are driveable.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well if your like us and live in Michigan, you just learn to pay the airfare!

We like to travel to sunny warm places in the winter, which all a very long ways away from us.   Much to far to drive!

Amy


----------



## ral (Dec 21, 2006)

*Talk about confusing!*

Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club has all of the following: Platinum Plus 52, Platinum Plus 51, Platinum Plus 7, Platinum, Gold, Silver, Oceanside, Oceanview, Gardenview, Interior 2 Bedroom, Exterior 2 Bedroom, 1-Balcony 2 Bedroom, 2-Balcony 2 Bedroom and 3 Bedroom (can't determine if the 3 bedroom is exterior or interior, although I am assuming it is exterior and only on the 3rd floor providing 11 units per building) and from the 3D floorplans, I still can't determine what interior or exterior represents!!! Most likely exterior represents outside units (additional windows, more light) and interior represents inner units (fewer windows, less light, but unable to tell from floorplans). When quoting pricing on 2 Bedroom Platinum, Gold or Silver, etc. one should indicate whether interior or exterior as there is a $3,000 - $4,000 difference between the two. When you consider that there are only 88 units, Marriott seems to have gone the extra mile to make things complicated!


----------



## floyddl (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe I was told the exterior units have two balconies.  

I agree that Marriott has gone the extra mile to squeeze every dollar out of the different configurations available there and it is very complicated.  In fact it seems like it would be difficult to reserve your week in peak season because of the limited numbers in the different configurations there.  Could be frustrating.


----------



## Bootser (Dec 24, 2006)

armlem2 said:
			
		

> These prices were just given to me.  I was also told the incentive was 150000 points, I was inquring about a 2bd gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I inquired about Marriott St. Kitts about 3 months ago, these are consistent with the prices they gave me. They also told me then that I had better hurry because only a few were left. I was shopping Platinum, so I am not sure about other seasons. I was shopping platinum to hopefully be able to piggyback a week in St. Kitts with my St. Marten vacations.
The exterior are the side units on each side of the bldg. They have 2 balconies and maybe slightly larger. Since the buildings are arranged somewhat behind each other as you go from the beach to the hotel, the Ocean View may not have a perfect view of the ocean, but the back side of the bldg in front, thus the creation of ocean side for I presume the front bldg.
Are these supposed to be the "sale prices", or is the post refering to some other special. This pricing is still too rich for me. 
I agree that with the different configurations, it might be difficult to get what you want if you want to go during a specific week.


----------



## Arb (Oct 1, 2007)

*Recent pricing?*

Anybody have recent info?
Carole


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 1, 2007)

These prices are A LOT cheaper than the Marriott Marco Island property.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 1, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> These prices are A LOT cheaper than the Marriott Marco Island property.



It makes you wonder if Marriott didn't over pay like everyone else who bought in FL the last few years.?.?


----------

